# Remember Sir Loxley?



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh my very special, first foster fluff, Loxley. When I think of how our hearts will break when Stormy leaves us, I think of how my heart soars when I hear from Loxley's parents. They love him so. Here is a pic of the family during a recent trip to Big Bear and, my fave, of him sleeping with his daddy. His daddy told me they slept like that for a couple of hours, and then he lowered his voice and told me they have matching PJs that Loxley's grandma made for them. LOL!!!! :HistericalSmiley:If I had ever had any doubts as to what a great home Loxley was going to, they were dispelled at that moment. True love.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gigi -- thanks for the wonderful update. It's just fabulous that Sir Loxley found such a great forever home. He looks sooooooooooo happy with his family and soooooooo loved by his Daddy.

Sir Loxley certainly deserves all the love and attention he is getting. It's so special when we see how happy the rescues are and how they've blossomed with TLC.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Gigi, that's wonderful to hear! Matching P.J.'s!!! I love it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a wonderful update! He looks so loved !!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

How wonderful Gigi, I know it must make you smile ear to ear to read this. too funny about the matching P.J's , that I am sure if he knew it was being shared on the internet he would just die. LOL


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Doesn't that just make your day, crapola that just makes my whole darn month. Very happy for y0u and that lucky little boo.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love the matching PJs! I'd say Loxley is living the high life now!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a wonderful reassurance of the perfect forever family ♥.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a wonderful story. I am so happy for Sir Loxley and his forever family.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a wonderful end to another fluff story! All fluffs should be loved that way!


----------

